# RV Accessories



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

Have part exchanged American BT Cruiser- Have Michelin Tyres,Step Stabiliser, Quick Drain Hose,Tow Hitches, Fiamma 40l Roll Tank Insulated Silver Screen. New Drivers Side Manual Wing Mirror and Arm (Velvac). Need to get rid of. Any reasonable offers. (Worcester)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi wotsit
You have a PM matey.....

Keith


----------

